# COMUNICADO: La profe "CASTRANIÑOS" socialista "RATIFICA Y MANTIENE TODAS SUS DECLARACIONES" y anuncia OFENSIVA LEGAL (VÍDEO)



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

El medio que le da voz, por cierto, en la misma línea sectaria califica el asunto de "falsa polémica".




Recordemos que esta individua, hoy concejal socialista en la capital de Fuerteventura, fue premiada por el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez por su labor de llevar el feminismo a las escuelas. Pueden comprobarlo en la misma página del Ministerio:


*Entrega de los Premios Meninas 2018 por el compromiso contra la violencia de género*


*Fuerteventura:*_ *Colectivo estudiantil La Sexta Cariátide: grupo de concienciación feminista*. Se destaca su compromiso por concienciar a la sociedad en la que viven la necesidad de impartir el feminismo en las escuelas y en su lucha por lograr que el feminismo sea considerado una asignatura curricular._


----------



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

La Sexta Cariátide, o "*Secta *Cariátide", como la denominan sus propios alumnos, es el grupo feminista que coordina en su centro, y que pretende extender a un ámbito mayor.

En esta entrevista con sus pupilas, ella misma explica que usa sus clases de Lengua para perpetrar el adoctrinamiento:

*Colectivo estudiantil La Sexta Cariátide de Fuerteventura*


----------



## vagina salvaje (10 Jun 2019)

anoche escuché los audios de la clase y es terrible
para los que estamos en este tema desde hace bastante tiempo no es más que la materialización de las teorías de las millet, las firestones, las beauvoir, etc. todo lo que dice esa petarda, que no es nadie, es lo que se dice en el feminismo de la llamada tercera ola

están avanzando a pasos agigantados
y salvo VOX no tienen ningún tipo de obstáculo

yo estoy preocupado por lo que pueden enseñarle a mis hijos pequeños en la escuela ahora cuando entren en septiembre
estaré muy atento y si encuentro algo raro les montaré una campaña en internet que es la única forma que tenemos los padres de defendernos, ya que la ley no nos protege


----------



## Kluster (10 Jun 2019)

Los sociatas son el demonio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2019)

Los locos dirigiendo el manicomio.


----------



## Linthor (10 Jun 2019)

No sólo no hay arrepentimiento alguno sino que se ratifica en ello.
Después anuncia el hecho delictivo de difundir su vomitivo discurso, en lo que se contradice, como si el delito fuera esa misma difusión y no ese deforme discurso en sí.

Alguna institución superior debe actuar sobre esta fanática feminista, no está capacitada para seguir dando clases de nada.

Y lo de la PSOE dando alas a todas estas locas feminazis... Sin comentarios.


----------



## Stormtrooper (10 Jun 2019)

Porque no salen las feminazis como locas, o osea, como siempre.....en su defensa?????


----------



## vagina salvaje (10 Jun 2019)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Porque no salen las feminazis como locas, o osea, como siempre.....en su defensa?????



mi teoría es que piensan que la sociedad todavía no es lo suficientemente feminista como para aceptar las locuras que la zorra esa ha dicho y para no quedar en ridículo se repliegan esperando mejor ocasión
pero seguro que piensan lo mismo que ella


----------



## Sir Orrin (10 Jun 2019)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Porque no salen las feminazis como locas, o osea, como siempre.....en su defensa?????



Yo supongo que no salen porque todavía no ha asesinado a alguien, así que en sus ojos es una parguela.


----------



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Porque no salen las feminazis como locas, o osea, como siempre.....en su defensa?????



De momento debe de haber órdenes de mantener perfil bajo, ya que solo OKDiario está publicando sobre el tema. Si buscas en google en los dominios de El País o El Mundo verás que no han publicado aún ni una sola palabra sobre el tema, cuando nos tienen acostumbrados a llenar portadas con micromachismos y macrogilipollismos.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Jun 2019)

La decadencia...


----------



## Stormtrooper (10 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


> De momento debe de haber órdenes de mantener perfil bajo, ya que solo OKDiario está publicando sobre el tema. Si buscas en google en los dominios de El País o El Mundo verás que no han publicado aún ni una sola palabra sobre el tema, cuando nos tienen acostumbrados a llenar portadas con micromachismos y macrogilipollismos.



Creo que no anda usted nada desencaminado.


----------



## Stormtrooper (10 Jun 2019)

vagina caliente dijo:


> mi teoría es que piensan que la sociedad todavía no es lo suficientemente feminista como para aceptar las locuras que la zorra esa ha dicho y para no quedar en ridículo se repliegan esperando mejor ocasión
> pero seguro que piensan lo mismo que ella



Y usted tampoco creo que va desencaminado.


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Jun 2019)

En ese tuiter ni un comentario a su favor, aún hay esperanza


----------



## Johnny 5 (10 Jun 2019)

Le terminará cayendo un puro al alumno que filtró el audio. Seguramente, por presión y miedo de sus propios compañeros, quienes le acabarán delatando para salvar su propio pellejo...

Y no volveremos a saber nada más, mientras la ingeniería social de género sigue reproduciéndose como un cáncer. Gracias a la telemierda que oculta éstas y otras cosas, la sociedad sigue dejándose cocer a fuego lento.


----------



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

Johnny 5 dijo:


> Y no volveremos a saber nada más, mientras la ingeniería social de género sigue reproduciéndose como un cáncer. Gracias a la telemierda que oculta éstas y otras cosas, la sociedad sigue dejándose cocer a fuego lento.



Está en nuestra mano hacer todo lo posible para impedirlo.


----------



## Paul Walker (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## Manufacturer (10 Jun 2019)

La loca de los cojones habla del reglamento interno. Si apela a eso, habría que preguntarle que qué clase de lengua castellana estaba impartiendo.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Jun 2019)

Esto es está poniendo jugoso.
Ojo con las demandas que presente la iluminada ésta (ser de luz)- Lo mismo cae alguna pedrea por aquí.

@Andaqueyatevale hará gustoso de chivato.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Jun 2019)

Qué es hacer Luz de gas…?

*QUÉ ES:*

_Lo que comúnmente se conoce como *hacer luz de gas* o *gaslighting* no es otra cosa que establecer un *proceso de manipulación o abuso mental* consistente en hacer que otra persona *dude de su razonamiento, cuestione su pensamiento o su recuerdo y modifique la percepción de la realidad incluso de sus actos.*_

A mi no me hace falta saber de leyes para estar segurisimo de que un profesor de un centro escolar con menores a su cargo no tiene privacidad. Eso no es una reunion privada. Los padres, los inspectores, y todo kiski tienen derecho a saber con pelos y señales lo que se hace dentro de esa clase ¿Que sentido tendria que un profesor OCULTE lo que hace en un aula con sus alumnos menores? La denuncia de esta tipeja es un _*gaslighting*_ de manual, no tiene pies ni cabeza, pero lo que mas me preocupa es que nadie se lo dice, lo cual es una prueba de que la dictadura matriarcal de la que habla esta zorra ya es un hecho consumado.

Respecto a los medios, a mi tambien me ha llamado la atencion el silencio. Los unicos que hablaron fueron los mierdas de ELDIARIO para proteger a la agresora de niños.

La verdad sobre la falsa polémica con una profesora feminista de Fuerteventura


----------



## favelados (10 Jun 2019)

vagina caliente dijo:


> mi teoría es que piensan que la sociedad todavía no es lo suficientemente feminista como para aceptar las locuras que la zorra esa ha dicho y para no quedar en ridículo se repliegan esperando mejor ocasión
> pero seguro que piensan lo mismo que ella



La taquiya feminazi


----------



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

favelados dijo:


> La taquiya feminazi



La taqiyya de la charía.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Jun 2019)

Y sigue

La ‘castraniños’ socialista a sus alumnas de ESO: “Feministas mías ¡¡¡espabilen!!!, Vox va a por nosotras”

*Aurelia Vera Rodríguez*_, lanzó una advertencia a sus alumnas del IES Santiago de Alcalá que "feministas mías ¡¡¡espabilen!!!, Vox va a por nosotras" _

Si esto no es adoctrinamiento ¿que coño es adoctrinar?

_Según la socialista, “*desde el momento en que los hombres metan su garra en el feminismo, que lo están intentando hacer, se nos acabó el cuento*. Y esto sí que no es broma, lo otro es un mito. Pero esto es verdadero. Van a ser tan feministas como yo digo que tiene que ser de feministas. Porque eso es lo que han hecho históricamente: dirigirnos, controlarnos, hasta nuestro pensamiento. 

Según la concejal del PSOE “el feminismo es mucho más que eso”. “Porque tenemos que estar luchando, no sé, ¿porque nos consideren igual? Para conseguir el beneplácito ¿de ellos? *Me importa una mierda tu beneplácito*. Dame los derechos y punto pelota, cómete tu moralina y tus cosas”, añadió.

Porque “*todo el que se los niegue es un grandísimo hijo de puta*. Vamos, que los hombres se doren en su propia salsa. Un desastre. Un desastre que elimine a los tíos… Y que queden poquitos, los mínimos. *Y allí empezará mi matria*”, concluyó. Porque su “matria” llegará, según sus propias palabras, gracias a “castrar a los niños nada más nacer”._

Esta mujer no esta para dar clase.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Jun 2019)

COMPARTAN

Firma la petición


----------



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

En el vídeo que puse en el segundo comentario, una de las pupilas cuenta como al principio la profesora le parecía *"una loca"* que *"le estaba metiendo cosas en la cabeza"*, que ella al principio rechazaba. Pero al cabo de un trimestre, después de *"discutir un montón EN CLASE", *ya la había convencido, lo que le llevó a *"pelear con su madre"*, mientras *"su padre pasaba un poco del tema"*. 

Espeluznante. Guarden ese vídeo, que me temo que también pueda desaparecer.


----------



## todoayen (10 Jun 2019)

Hasta la distopia y mas alla!!!!!

Los padres progres felices de que les cambien los cojones de sus hijos por una simpatica bocina.

Espabilad, que van a por vosotros tambien, idiotas.


----------



## mindugi (10 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


> De momento debe de haber órdenes de mantener perfil bajo, ya que solo OKDiario está publicando sobre el tema. Si buscas en google en los dominios de El País o El Mundo verás que no han publicado aún ni una sola palabra sobre el tema, cuando nos tienen acostumbrados a llenar portadas con micromachismos y macrogilipollismos.



Pues a seguir abriendo hilos. MEMES, necesitamos MEMES de esta tía


----------



## DonJulián (10 Jun 2019)

Lo más siniestro del caso es que toda esta caterva de infraseres adheridos a los postulados ideológicos del NWO si pudieran nos encerrarían en cárceles y nos ejecutarían. Cuando justifican, blanquean u ocultan esas barbaridades y permiten que semejantes hijos de puta adoctrinen a nuestros hijos, ¿qué no justificarían con tal de preservar el 1984 para el que nos están preparando?


----------



## mindugi (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## Octubrista (10 Jun 2019)

Hay una autoridad en la enseñanza pública que debe de ejercer su función.

No sé si "alguien" la ha puesto en marcha.

El problema va a ser que si el "Estado" no se "manifiesta", al final va a ser como cuando los vecinos de un barrio se arman con bates y salen a "limpiar de mierda" el vecindario.

A lo peor, es lo que buscan, una situación así, una a la que llevarle flores.

De todas formas, aunque me incomoda este tipo de elementas, su extremismo es tan grosero que se vuelve contra lo que predica.


----------



## asqueado (10 Jun 2019)

Pues me temo, que esta "señora" HDLGP, cuando los suciatas la apoyan y denuncie y como de con una juez feminaze, veo a l@ alumn@ en la calle y con represalias, al tiempo


----------



## JMK (10 Jun 2019)

Una carga pública que, ejerciendo de profesora, afirma que hay que castrar a bebes recién nacidos amenaza con acciones legales al que pone de manifiesto su locura antihombres y la influencia negativa que supone sobre su alumnado.

En un país normal esta señora estaría apartada de ambos cargos nada más conocerse el audio, los medios de comunicación se harían eco y lo último que se le ocurriría es, encima, ponerse gallita. 

Evidentemente no somos un país normal.


----------



## Joaquim (10 Jun 2019)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues me temo, que esta "señora" HDLGP, cuando los suciatas la apoyan y denuncie y como de con una juez feminaze, veo a l@ alumn@ en la calle y con represalias, al tiempo



Hagamos un Crowfunding para pagarle al alumno el abogado mas hijo de puta que podamos encontrar.


----------



## Visilleras (10 Jun 2019)

Anda, una Charo diciendo que no se arrepiente de nada, y que lo que está GRABADO, no es para tanto.

Vaya, no me lo esperaba... 

Circulen, nada que ver aquí.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Jun 2019)

que miedo da....


----------



## Joaquim (10 Jun 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Anda, una Charo diciendo que no se arrepiente de nada, y que lo que está GRABADO, no es para tanto.
> 
> Vaya, no me lo esperaba...
> 
> Circulen, nada que ver aquí.



Creo que sus compañeros de partido, deberian cortarse la polla para dar ejemplo, y en muestra de solidaridad con su compañera; que digo? El Falconetti el Viruelo Cum Fraude, el Wyoming, el Ferreras, el Coletas, el Errejón, los hermanos Garzón y el Ebola, se deberïan cortar la polla!! Eso si que es ser aliados, venga, a que esperais??


----------



## Petruska (10 Jun 2019)

He oído los videos y estoy aún alucinando en colores.

Esta tipeja es un peligro público. Por cierto ¿de qué coño asisgnatura era la bazofia-clase que se supone que estaba dando?...porque los espumarajos que echa por la boca o se adscriben a ninguna asignatura que yo conozca.

Y ya aparte del contenido delirante, suficiente para echar a esta tipeja de la profesión de enseñante de por vida, y mandarla a su puñetera casa de una patada...pues eso, que aparte del contenido demencial, está... 

LAFORMA DE EXPRESARSE!!!!!!!!!..

que si "follar", que si "polla", que si "hijodeputas"...repetidos docenas de veces tales vocablos ….pero vamos, todo tipo de términos a cual más SOEZ y DENIGRANTE Y GROSERO...

¿pero así con esos términos asquerosos se permite que hablen los profesores en las clases??????????...pero esto qué es???????? en qué país de pandereta vivimos??????


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Jun 2019)

Sociata demente y encima *alopécica*


----------



## un mundo feliz (10 Jun 2019)

Hoy he difundido el video a cinco compañeros del curro. Los cinco que aun se puede hablar con ellos, porque el resto es como hablar con extraterrestres sobre ciertos temas. Por otro lado, todo este asunto no me pilla de sorpresa. Unos días antes del 28A ya comenté las impresiones que me habían causado multitud de conversaciones sobre temas tabu que había mantenido con decenas de gente a mi alrededor. El resultado fue devastador, estamos en una fase muy avanzada de subversión cultural.


----------



## El centinela (10 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Según la socialista, “*desde el momento en que los hombres metan su garra en el feminismo, que lo están intentando hacer, *se nos acabó el cuento



*se nos acabó el cuento

se nos acabó el cuento

se nos acabó el cuento*


----------



## Petruska (10 Jun 2019)

Sí, me he fijado

"SE NOS ACABÓ EL CUENTO"

encima de delirante, loca y mala pécora....esta tipa es una iletrada, no sabe ni expresarse, cae en su propia trampa, es idiota entre otras muchas cosas todas negativas.


----------



## Criminal (10 Jun 2019)

A Aurelia Vera la "castraniños" *HAY QUE ASESINARLA!* Y repito: HAY QUE *A-SE-SI-NAR-LA* Esto ya no se arregla con palabras ni multas, es necesario una purga de escoria mientras aún exista la posibilidad de salvar a nuestra población de estas alimañas hembristas.
Y me suda la polla que la poli me lea, lo que acabo de escribir lo hice con PLENO CONOCIMIENTO DE CAUSA Y TODA LA INTENCIONALIDAD.


----------



## [IΞI] (10 Jun 2019)

Subo comentario de la pseudonoticia del diario porque es cremita:

_No se como no os pueda dar vergüenza ser periodistas, Que debate habéis escuchado, si solo habla ella?, si interrumpe a todos los alumnos, si ninguno da su punto de vista ni les deja terminar una frase. Que vuelta al cuento de la criada?, cuento el que tenéis vosotros. Creo que no habéis visto el video entero, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente y posicionamiento crítico se quedaría asombrado de las barbaridades que dice esta señora. diciendo "Hijos de Puta" en diversas ocasiones. Cómo podéis llamaros periodistas, cómo? Esta señora da un discurso del odio en plena clase y vosotros la blanqueais. Porque nadie en el diario es capaz de firmar la noticia? "LA VERDAD SOBRE LA FALSA POLÉMICA", vaya caraduras sois, vaya vergüenza. No se puede ser un periodista adoctrinado, y todos los que trabajáis ahí y no decís nada sobre esta linea editorial sois complices de que vuestra profesión se vaya a acabar, no tenéis ninguna credibilidad y lo peor de todo es atacar a compañeros que se dignan a dar una noticia que ningún medio de este país es capaz de dar. Si un hombre hubiera dicho la mitad de las barbaridades que ha dicho esta señora, estarías hundiendo en la miseria sin ni siquiera preguntaros las razones. Y aquí os las inventáis para blanquear un movimiento que lo único que esta consiguiendo es separar, crear odio y desigualdad. Espero que no os vayáis a la cama tranquilos. Seguís este Diario pero la falta de profesionalidad e sentido crítico ya es demasiado evidente. os recomiendo un libro a todos y todas. "La mente de los Justos", de Jonathan Haidt. _


----------



## Carnemomia (10 Jun 2019)

Su sectarismo la inhabilita para la docencia. 
Demuestra ser una mujer muy maleducada y soez. 
Su delirio feminista extremo entra de lleno en los terrenos de las patologías mentales.
Le está clareando el cartón.


----------



## olmos (10 Jun 2019)

*Espabilad, votantes de la psoe y de otros partidos pro-feminsitas, que van a por vosotros también.
¡Van a por todos los hombres!
Pero, ¿ es que no lo veis?
Esto no va de fachas contra progres, esto es una guerra contra la masculinidad, ¡idiotas!*


----------



## S. GOKU (10 Jun 2019)

Si hubiese sido alreves y lo hubiera dicho un profesor de las mujeres ya estaba inabilitado, encarcelado y apalizado. 
Pero como lo ha dicho esta tipeja pues no pasa nada y se invesitgara.

QUE LA MANDEN DE UNA VEZ A TOMAR POR CULO, NO VALE PARA LA DOCENCIA, ADOCTRINAR NO ES EDUCAR.

QUE HABRAN UNA PETICION EN CHANGE O ALGO


----------



## Don Luriio (10 Jun 2019)

Dice en la entrevista que no solo hay alumnos que no se declaran feministas sino incluso profesores. Estamos a un paso de que sea obligatorio declararse feminista en todos los ámbitos de la vida civil. Recordad el discurso de la presidenta del congreso en el que dijo que el congreso velará por una sociedad FEMINISTA. La presidenta del congreso nada menos


----------



## Dr. Van Nostrand (10 Jun 2019)

Una palabra me viene a la cabeza. ALOPECIA


----------



## nelsoncito (10 Jun 2019)

Criminal dijo:


> A Aurelia Vera la "castraniños" *HAY QUE ASESINARLA!* Y repito: HAY QUE *A-SE-SI-NAR-LA* Esto ya no se arregla con palabras ni multas, es necesario una purga de escoria mientras aún exista la posibilidad de salvar a nuestra población de estas alimañas hembristas.
> Y me suda la polla que la poli me lea, lo que acabo de escribir lo hice con PLENO CONOCIMIENTO DE CAUSA Y TODA LA INTENCIONALIDAD.



No hay que exagerar. Yo creo que bastaría con caparla. Lo mismo que ella quiere para los niños se lo hacemos a ella en el coño.


----------



## Brigit (10 Jun 2019)

Vale, vale, ahora se agarra a que la grabación no fue legal. Ya lo sabemos, pero lo dicho, dicho está y lo escuchamos todos. A pastar!


----------



## Johnny 5 (10 Jun 2019)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Si hubiese sido alreves y lo hubiera dicho un profesor de las mujeres ya estaba inabilitado, encarcelado y apalizado.
> Pero como lo ha dicho esta tipeja pues no pasa nada y se invesitgara.
> 
> QUE LA MANDEN DE UNA VEZ A TOMAR POR CULO, NO VALE PARA LA DOCENCIA, ADOCTRINAR NO ES EDUCAR.
> ...



Pues habría pasado algo como esto, que ocurrió no hace mucho y por algo realmente nimio y sin trascendencia EN EL MUNDO REAL, NO EN LA MATRIX DE GÉNERO:

*Despiden al 'speaker' del Mundial de Basket por un comentario machista*
Despiden al 'speaker' del Mundial de Basket por un comentario machista
_'*¡Quién pudiera pasar una noche con una de las Dreamcheers!' fue el comentario que le costó el puesto al 'speaker' del Bilbao Basket*. Ya ha sido sustituido por Joxe Felipe Auzmendi._

A ese pobre hombre que se tiene que devanar los sesos durante el tiempo que dura cada partido, para animar al público, le han quitado el pan de su familia. Mientras, esta miserable que propaga odio a los críos sigue impune, y además se sabe tan protegida, que al final será ella a la que tengan que resarcir y tomar medidas contra el alumno que la grabó. El mundo al revés. Al final habrá que salir de aquí y que le den por el culo a todo. Que cotice su puta madre, para pagarles a éstos sus planes de género y sus jubilaciones vitalicias.


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Jun 2019)

Lo que está claro es que la prensa es mercenaria. 

A la que uno se menea, le dan palo, y los castrati de sus compañeros "periodistas", cantan la traviata dirigidos por el que les mete el puño el culo como a las marionetas y les hace ser cómplices de las barbariudades feminazis. 

No sobrevivireis, periodistas mercenarios. Vuestra profesión se muere porque assesinais la verdad a cambio de dinero.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Jun 2019)

Encima va de víctima , a esa psicópata hay que ENCERRARLA y tirar la llave al mar. PUTO MONSTRUO.


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Jun 2019)

Petruska dijo:


> LAFORMA DE EXPRESARSE!!!!!!!!!..
> 
> que si "follar", que si "polla", que si "hijodeputas"...repetidos docenas de veces tales vocablos ….pero vamos, todo tipo de términos a cual más SOEZ y DENIGRANTE Y GROSERO...
> 
> ¿pero así con esos términos asquerosos se permite que hablen los profesores en las clases??????????...pero esto qué es???????? en qué país de pandereta vivimos??????



Es que solo por eso habría que echarla de profesora de LENGUA.

Que HIJA DE LA GRAN PUTA!!! ¿es que no sabe dar una jodida clase sin decir palabrotas?

Nota. Cuando iba al colegio en lengua dimos un día las palabrotas. Se me quedó que basicamente no había que escandalizarse por ellas incluso se podían utilizar. Pero la persona culta sabía cuando no se podían usar y era capaz de no usarlas (no se le escapaban)


----------



## eu_ue2 (10 Jun 2019)

vagina caliente dijo:


> anoche escuché los audios de la clase y es terrible
> para los que estamos en este tema desde hace bastante tiempo no es más que la materialización de las teorías de las millet, las firestones, las beauvoir, etc. todo lo que dice esa petarda, que no es nadie, es lo que se dice en el feminismo de la llamada tercera ola
> 
> están avanzando a pasos agigantados
> ...



JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAA. Perdona que me descojone en tu cara. Así que todo lo que piensas hacer si se propasan, es venirte a internet, con una bolsa de doritos, a quejarte. JAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.

Joder, espabila. Si hacen algo que no te gusta, sé un hombre y se lo dices VEHEMENTEMENTE. Y llegado el caso vas por lo legal, o campaña EN LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN, no en internet porque ahí no vas a conseguir una mierda (sólo funcionan los trending topic y tú ni eres quién para generar uno ni tienes por qué tener el golpe de suerte para lograrlo).


----------



## Nubica (10 Jun 2019)

Deberían realizar test de equilibrio mental para poder acceder a la docencia. Es un peligro que una tipa con esas ideas se ponga a decir burradas a menores de edad a los que no deja ni responder.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (10 Jun 2019)

En un país medio normal, esta hdlg debería estar ya debidamente encerrada en un psiquiátrico.

En un país normal, estaría ya encarcelada.

En el país que esta hdlgp está construyendo, dentro de unos pocos años estará metida en un aguero hasta la cintura y será lapidada por una horda de moros.

Tick, tack, hija de puta $ocialista asesina, tick, tack


----------



## Araco (10 Jun 2019)

Sorprende que se ratifique, teniendo en cuenta que de decir eso uno mismo con vamos a castrar a las mujeres, los marronidos, los lgtbi o cualquier otro discriminado, usted tendría a los de la fiscalia del odio detrás.
¿Como es que no actúa la fiscalia del odio de oficio?, claramente dado que la fiscalia no ve odio, y si esta no ve tal crimen, significa que el Estado no ve odio.

Cuando digan por la tele "Durante el nazismo se marcaba a los judios, noche de "los cristales rotos", etc etc" piensen que están viviendo esa época. Se promueve diariamente el odio contra una "mayoría" el hombre opresor, al cual se puede odiar y llamar a su exterminio sin temor a represalia alguna.


----------



## hijoPutin (10 Jun 2019)

Nubica dijo:


> Deberían realizar test de equilibrio mental para poder acceder a la docencia. Es un peligro que una tipa con esas ideas se ponga a decir burradas a menores de edad a los que no deja ni responder.



¿Recordáis al travelo que inhabilitaron para ser profesor "por unos chistes"? Pues fue por unos chistes negros + Declaraciones de orate de las güenas, "odio a los críos, pero ya si son hombres heterosesuales ya los odio a muerte"

Una joyita así podría estar dando clases en un par de años si no llega a meter la pata

Edito: Jollita  la madre que me parió


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2019)

Pues si chavales, esto es lo que se cuece entre "bambalinas" dentro de nuestra sociedad y son cosas de las que nos enteramos prácticamente por "casualidad"....cuántas tías cómo esta habrá dando "clase" ahora mismo en España? De que hablaran los políticos en sus reuniones privadas sobre el futuro de España y occidente? Creo que se nos helaria la sangre si lo supiésemos.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Jun 2019)

Si en la transcripción de la grabación después de la palabra hombres se añadiera judíos o negros ¿no sería discurso de odio? ¿No estarían esos colectivos pidiendo su cabeza?


----------



## euriborfree (10 Jun 2019)

A los que teneis crios que sepais que teneis grabadoras de audio muy pequeñitas con 10 horas de autonomia por unos 10 a 20 euros en ebay, las podeis esconder en las mochilas de los mas pequeños

Lo que ya no puedo decir es que calidad de audio daran grabando el ambiente de una clase


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2019)

Brigit dijo:


> Vale, vale, ahora se agarra a que la grabación no fue legal. Ya lo sabemos, pero lo dicho, dicho está y lo escuchamos todos. A pastar!



Una grabación es perfectamente legal aunque nadie sepa que estás grabando siempre que en la grabación salgas tu o bien estés grabando una conversación pública,...por pública se entiende que grabas a personas a las que se les escucha hablar y no hacen nada para evitarlo....conozco bastante bien las leyes sobre el tema, no se qué pretende está tía denunciando, no va a ganar y se va a poner en evidencia.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 999999999 (10 Jun 2019)

Esta tarada debería estar inhabilitada por adoctrinar con sus locuras a menores...


----------



## euriborfree (10 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, la "ofensiva legal" sera como la de Pedro Sanchez contra OKdiario?

el pobre Inda lleva 9 meses esperando la demanda


----------



## La Tabiques (10 Jun 2019)

Si a esta tía no la echan , no tiene ningún sentido pagar impuestos ....


----------



## Nubica (10 Jun 2019)

hijoPutin dijo:


> ¿Recordáis al travelo que inhabilitaron para ser profesor "por unos chistes"? Pues fue por unos chistes negros + Declaraciones de orate de las güenas, "odio a los críos, pero ya si son hombres heterosesuales ya los odio a muerte"
> 
> Una jollita así podría estar dando clases en un par de años si no llega a meter la pata



Qué fuerte.
Es increíble lo fácil que son las cosas para "los malos". Dicen auténticas burradas y nadie se queja, nadie dice nada... no sé qué tipo de lavado cerebral tienen los padres de esos alumnos para permitir que a sus hijos les digan eso y no decir nada.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Jun 2019)

Eso quiere decir que alguien se ha puesto en contacto con ella y le ha prometido respaldo total.


----------



## klopec (10 Jun 2019)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Si a esta tía no la echan , no tiene ningún sentido pagar impuestos ....



Y mucho menos cuando en la foto del OP aparece escoltando de uniforme a la tiparraca uno de Burbujitas.com. #Respeto.


----------



## hijoPutin (10 Jun 2019)

Nubica dijo:


> Qué fuerte.
> Es increíble lo fácil que son las cosas para "los malos". Dicen auténticas burradas y nadie se queja, nadie dice nada... no sé qué tipo de lavado cerebral tienen los padres de esos alumnos para permitir que a sus hijos les digan eso y no decir nada.



Pues ahora que lo dices, me extraña que esas arengas las soltase delante de 25/30 chavales (alguien se acabaría quejando); me imagino que la Charo se esperaría a la hora del Seminario, con el grupito de Feministas que ya habría ido cribando soltando miguitas en las clases normales.

Pero se le ha escapado un infiltrado, todo un héroe que ha fingido ser el más Feminizta de todoz, y le ha jodido el invento.

Un homenaje le tendríamos que hacer si algún día esa hijadelagrandísimaputa averigua su identidad. ¿Se sabe ya si forocoches le va a mandar unas pizzas con extra de _pepinillos_?


----------



## Cremilo (10 Jun 2019)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices, me extraña que esas arengas las soltase delante de 25/30 chavales (alguien se acabaría quejando); me imagino que la Charo se esperaría a la hora del Seminario, con el grupito de Feministas que ya habría ido cribando soltando miguitas en las clases normales.
> 
> Pero se le ha escapado un infiltrado, todo un héroe que ha fingido ser el más Feminizta de todoz, y le ha jodido el invento.
> 
> Un homenaje le tendríamos que hacer si algún día esa hijadelagrandísimaputa averigua su identidad. ¿Se sabe ya si forocoches le va a mandar unas pizzas con extra de _pepinillos_?



Pues las grabaciones son de las clases, así que imagina lo que pueda soltar cuando está a solas con su "Secta".


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (11 Jun 2019)

Con los penes se hará un collar ceremonial para la reuniones charomatriales


----------



## JIBA (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## TNTcl (11 Jun 2019)

Están a un paso corto de "drogar" a los niños. Las escuelas ya son laboratorios sociales sin tapujos. 

¿ Hay iniciativas de reducir la edad de votar ?. Las veremos. Veremos "niñas viejas", "niños-niñas viejos", "niñas-niños viejas" y al final, "eugenesia".

Es un carnaval de monstruos lo que persiguen: Su sociedad perfecta, dispuesta a autoaniquilarse sola.


----------



## Cremilo (11 Jun 2019)

TNTcl dijo:


> Están a un paso corto de "drogar" a los niños.



*La investigación sobre las SECUESTRANIÑOS PODEMITAS alerta de que suministraban PROZAC a los MENORES*




TNTcl dijo:


> ¿ Hay iniciativas de reducir la edad de votar ?



*El Congreso da el primer paso para rebajar la edad de votar a los 16 años*


----------



## Criminal (11 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


> *La investigación sobre las SECUESTRANIÑOS PODEMITAS alerta de que suministraban PROZAC a los MENORES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es necesario que corra en abundancia la sangre de esas bestias destructoras de la niñez y la civilización, esto no hay política incruenta que lo arregle.


----------



## Pacotuercas (11 Jun 2019)

Esta algun dia se va a llevar un par de bofetadas de algun padre...o de alguna madre, que sería aun más honrroso. Y bien merecidas. .De hecho si este subser diera clase a mis hijos ya hubiera ido a verla para explicarle que se meta la lengua por el culo. Que los niños van al colegio a aprender, lengua, matemáticas, etc, no a escuchar a pelofritos fascistas.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jun 2019)

Brigit dijo:


> Vale, vale, ahora se agarra a que la grabación no fue legal. Ya lo sabemos, pero lo dicho, dicho está y lo escuchamos todos. A pastar!



Por supuesto que era legal, como lo era la de la residéncia de ancianos, y la de los niños con asperger maltratados, que publicaron sin tapujos los Mass Mierda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (11 Jun 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> No sólo no hay arrepentimiento alguno sino que se ratifica en ello.
> Después anuncia el hecho delictivo de difundir su vomitivo discurso, en lo que se contradice, como si el delito fuera esa misma difusión y no ese deforme discurso en sí.
> 
> Alguna institución superior debe actuar sobre esta fanática feminista, no está capacitada para seguir dando clases de nada.
> ...



Yo no entiendo una cosa. ¿Una clase no es un acto público? ¿No podría entrar a presenciar una clase una persona ajena al alumnado de esa clase como por ejemplo el padre de un determinado alumno?
Si eso fuera así, ¿qué problema habría en difundir palabras o discursos ya de por sí públicos?


----------



## Me_opongo (11 Jun 2019)

Que diga ahora lo que quiera.

La hoguera es algo compasivo respecto a lo que se merece. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (11 Jun 2019)

A por todas con la denuncia contra esta miserable VOX. Todo el que no sea un mángina tien apoyar a VOX en esto. Esta tipa me produce naúseas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2019)

Sociedad: - Aurelia Vera "cortapitos" NO SABE ESPAÑOL:"La difusión...es constitutivO [Sic] de delito y puniTIVO [Sic] judicialmente". 2 fallos gordos en una frase


----------



## la mano negra (11 Jun 2019)

Este ser se va a atrincherar en el reducto circunstancial de perseguir legalmente a quien realizó la grabación de audio y difundió su terapia de choque lectiva para deformar las mentes de sus alumnos . No va a reconocer jamás que extirpar a un ser humano sus órganos sexuales por la fuerza es una aberración repugnante y un crimen gravísimo . No lo va a negar porque disfrutaría haciéndolo . Se le ve en la mirada . Ese es el fondo de todo este asunto y en ese fondo no va a entrar . Es un ser cargado de odio y maldad que odia a los hombres por el mero hecho de ser hombres. Ella creía que la cosa no saldría del término del aula y sus alumnos tragarían con la humillación de escucharla sin poder hacer nada para defenderse . Pero alguien ha tenido la valentía de grabar lo manifestado por este monstruo y publicarlo , comprometiéndose, dicha persona , a sufrir consecuencias legales negativas por ello. Y ahora , la fuerza punitiva del sistema legal español caerá sobre aquel que ha difundido la grabación furtiva en audio de esta invitación clara y directa a la perpetración de atrocidades . Pero ese mismo sistema legal no defenderá a la sociedad del enaltecimiento de la perpetración de dichas atrocidades.


----------



## JIBA (11 Jun 2019)

. . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . *ASÍ, NO*


----------



## la mano negra (11 Jun 2019)

A ver , estimados conforeros .... ¿ La p con la u y con la t y la a qué da ?


----------



## la mano negra (11 Jun 2019)

Las respuestas posibles son : tapu, tupa , patu , aptu , atpu ,paut ó puat.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Jun 2019)

LA RADIO DE LOS OBISPOS HACE UN ALEGATO FEMINISTA DE CASI UNA HORA DEFENDIENDO A AURELIA LA CASTRADORA

No me voy a extender sobre esta cosa tan repulsiva, falsa y ante todo preocupante por el grado de penetracion del femimarxismo, tanto como para que la COPE lleve a una pobre niña del grupo feminista de la castradora con las frases aprendidas de memoria, y a un sindicalista gay del Psoe (la periodista tambien es tortillera y pedofila). Quien quiera verlo completo que se agarre porque esta gente no tiene escrupulos. Yo solo destaco lo que me ha parecido mas grave: *la incitacion a culpar al compañero que la grabo *(minuto 15). Y despues comparan la situacion... *con el bullying contra los profesores!!!!!*

¿entienden ahora por que la prensa se ha convertido en la enemiga del pueblo?

Alumnos del IES San Diego de Alcalá defienden a “Ore”


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Jun 2019)

Serrano (Vox): "La Fiscalía de menores debe actuar contra la socialista que pide castrar a los niños"


----------



## SPQR (11 Jun 2019)

Los audios dan asquete del bueno, pero mirad la parte buena. Muestran la cara real del feminismo ese que sólo quiere la igualdad y lo que es justo y tal... 

*Difundidlos, coño*. Que todo el mundo sepa de qué va esta gentuza en realidad.


----------



## la mano negra (11 Jun 2019)

El régimen secuestrará los audios e impedirá que puedan ser escuchados por el pueblo. Les dirá a los borregos que nada es lo que parece y que ha sido un caso de acoso a una profesora en el ejercicio de sus funciones lectivas y en uso de su libertad de cátedra. Pero los audios no se podrán escuchar. Habrá que conformarse con aceptar lo que nos digan los pastores. Y ya está.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jun 2019)

*Efecto Streisand (wikipedia).*

Lo que podría haber pasado de puntillas como una "anécdota" va a ser algo mucho más llamativo gracias a que la autora quiere ocultar los audios y atacar a los que hicieron la grabación. ¿De qué le sirve esto ahora? De nada, sólo irá en su propio perjuicio.

Ojalá le caigan unos añitos a la sombra por "lista".


----------



## Cremilo (11 Jun 2019)

Con una semana de retraso, El País finalmente se acaba de retratar (_balla no me lo hexperaba _y tal):

*[Tema "CASTRANIÑOS"] El Pis supera a El Diarreo: "Lo TERRORÍFICO es que haya estudiantes que GRABEN A SU PROFESORA y DESCONTEXTUALICEN para HUNDIRLA"*


----------



## JIBA (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## SPQR (11 Jun 2019)

euriborfree dijo:


> A los que teneis crios que sepais que teneis grabadoras de audio muy pequeñitas con 10 horas de autonomia por unos 10 a 20 euros en ebay, las podeis esconder en las mochilas de los mas pequeños
> 
> Lo que ya no puedo decir es que calidad de audio daran grabando el ambiente de una clase



Que haya que mandar a los crios pertrechados con grabadoras a la escuela dice mucho de la mierda en que están convirtiendo la escuela pública.

Ya puestos, cámaras de esas que van ocultas en un botón.


----------



## JIBA (11 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> LA RADIO DE LOS OBISPOS HACE UN ALEGATO FEMINISTA DE CASI UNA HORA DEFENDIENDO A AURELIA LA CASTRADORA
> 
> No me voy a extender sobre esta cosa tan repulsiva, falsa y ante todo preocupante por el grado de penetracion del femimarxismo, tanto como para que la COPE lleve a una pobre niña del grupo feminista de la castradora con las frases aprendidas de memoria, y a un sindicalista gay del Psoe (la periodista tambien es tortillera y pedofila). Quien quiera verlo completo que se agarre porque esta gente no tiene escrupulos. Yo solo destaco lo que me ha parecido mas grave: *la incitacion a culpar al compañero que la grabo *(minuto 15). Y despues comparan la situacion... *con el bullying contra los profesores!!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## empepinado (11 Jun 2019)

AQUI LA ESTAN BLANQUEANDO EN LOS COMENTARIOS SUS AMIGAS, DEJADLE VUESTRA OPINION


----------



## Ono Sendai (11 Jun 2019)

la mano negra dijo:


> A ver , estimados conforeros .... ¿ La p con la u y con la t y la a qué da ?



Da clase.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Una grabación es perfectamente legal aunque nadie sepa que estás grabando siempre que en la grabación salgas tu o bien estés grabando una conversación pública,...por pública se entiende que grabas a personas a las que se les escucha hablar y no hacen nada para evitarlo....conozco bastante bien las leyes sobre el tema, no se qué pretende está tía denunciando, no va a ganar y se va a poner en evidencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Lo mas fapeante será cuando su partido y sus compañeros de gremio la esquinen por la metedura de pata. Estas cosas de meter mierda rojezna a los infantes se hace a espaldas de los padres y de la sociedad, y no hay que meter ruido mediático, así que se enfrentará solita a su juicio, de donde solo saldrá bien parada si pierde el curro temporalmente por enajenación mental mientras sus enemigos ideológicos muestran su cabecita desmochada a los padres, para que respiren tranquilos.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jun 2019)

la mano negra dijo:


> Este ser se va a atrincherar en el reducto circunstancial de perseguir legalmente a quien realizó la grabación de audio y difundió su terapia de choque lectiva para deformar las mentes de sus alumnos . No va a reconocer jamás que extirpar a un ser humano sus órganos sexuales por la fuerza es una aberración repugnante y un crimen gravísimo . No lo va a negar porque disfrutaría haciéndolo . Se le ve en la mirada . Ese es el fondo de todo este asunto y en ese fondo no va a entrar . Es un ser cargado de odio y maldad que odia a los hombres por el mero hecho de ser hombres. Ella creía que la cosa no saldría del término del aula y sus alumnos tragarían con la humillación de escucharla sin poder hacer nada para defenderse . Pero alguien ha tenido la valentía de grabar lo manifestado por este monstruo y publicarlo , comprometiéndose, dicha persona , a sufrir consecuencias legales negativas por ello. Y ahora , la fuerza punitiva del sistema legal español caerá sobre aquel que ha difundido la grabación furtiva en audio de esta invitación clara y directa a la perpetración de atrocidades . Pero ese mismo sistema legal no defenderá a la sociedad del enaltecimiento de la perpetración de dichas atrocidades.



Te equivocas. La van a despellejar judicialmente. Lo que se debate ahora es si el despelleje será también mediático. Los rojeznos dan mucha importancia al efecto mediático y aplicarán contención. 

Esta mujer es tan imbécil que se cree que la guerra es solo judicial. Si sigue largando por su boquita sectaria, eso cafectará a su carrera política, porque los padres votan y una ley no escrita de los que están en política es que no hay que tocar los huevos a los que votan.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jun 2019)

la mano negra dijo:


> A ver , estimados conforeros .... ¿ La p con la u y con la t y la a qué da ?



Cuando esta mujer tose, esputa.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (11 Jun 2019)

a veces me da por pensar que el hecho de que nos vayamos a la puta obdece a una especie de karma cósmico colectivo.

quiza algun dia los libros de historia hablen de lo que una vez ocurrio en españa, de todo este delirio colectivo, en un capitulo junto a la santa inquisicion


----------



## Medianoche (11 Jun 2019)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Si a esta tía no la echan , no tiene ningún sentido pagar impuestos ....



Por algo desde algunos poderes están obsesionados por eliminar la capacidad de elegir un tipo de educación u otro.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Jun 2019)

Va sin coj"""es la hija de la gran ramera...Como se nota que la tienen protegidísima.

Esto no acabará así. No van a ser impunes eternamente. No cometerán estos crímenes y atropellos sin que queden en nuestras memorias.

Se le dará la vuelta a la tortilla tarde o temprano...y en ese momento les tocará correr.


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Jun 2019)

Aquí hay varias cosas:

- Usar una grabación tomada sin su consentimiento para acusarla de algo es ilegal.
- No obstante ella reconoce que el contenido es cierto y se ratifica en sus declaraciones.
- Las declaraciones incitan de manera pública a la mutilación de seres humanos por razón de sexo, lo cual es un delito en España.

Yo creo que hay base para procesarla o, al menos, llevarla a juicio para ver cómos e retracta.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jun 2019)

Lo que nadie ha mencionado, es que OBLIGAR a sus alumnos a leer "El Cuento de la Criada" también es adoctrinamiento.

Contra 'El cuento de la criada' | Burbuja.info


----------



## Cremilo (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## Cremilo (11 Jun 2019)

Habían anunciado que la entrevistaban a esta hora en Onda Fuerteventura pero está el cabeza de lista de su partido y presumible futuro alcalde en su lugar.

Edit: dicen que van a publicar la entrevista más tarde, y es de ayer. El alcaldable le ha dado todo su apoyo, descartando ninguna medida contra ella, y ha recordado que esto tendrá consecuencias judiciales...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Jun 2019)

Si semejante aberración la hubiera dicho un hombre, ya estaría detenido, juzgado, condenado y en la cárcel.

Luego que digan que no vivimos en una sociedad feminista.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jun 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Si semejante aberración la hubiera dicho un hombre, ya estaría detenido, juzgado, condenado y en la cárcel.
> 
> Luego que digan que no vivimos en una sociedad feminista.



Depende; si el hombre es musulman y defiende la ablación de cliítoris, que sería el equivalente a la castración que propone esta hija de puta, entonces no pasa nada.


----------



## Sir Orrin (11 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


>



Arrea, que va a resultar que la Ofelia es una pez gorda.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Jun 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Depende; si el hombre es musulman y defiende la ablación de cliítoris, que sería el equivalente a la castración que propone esta hija de puta, entonces no pasa nada.



Claro... pero es que ese es el "caso B". El islamista que defiende al ablación, y el giliprogre o feminazi que cambia su discurso y entonces dice: "ah... no juzguemos tan rápido... que son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas".


----------



## tocafa (11 Jun 2019)

En un país serio esa miserable estaría en prisión y se habría tirado la llave al mar.


----------



## CaCO3 (11 Jun 2019)

Que esta tarada, no nos impida ver el problema real. El problema real es que el feminismo es lo que predica esta señora y el Estado y todos sus tentáculos (prensa, poñiticos, etc.) han asumido el discurso. Que a esta se le haya calentado la lengua y haya hablado de más, es lo menos

Observad que ella misma dice que la implantación de su matria es lo difícil (castración, etc.), pero que la matria es el sistema ideal. Y la matria se basa en la bondad de los valores femenimos frente a la maldad de los valores masculinos. Quitando las estridencias escandalosas de la castración, eso es lo verdaderamente peligroso de su discurso: el considerar malo y malvado al hombre y buena y bindadosa a la mujer, Y, eso señores, es lo que sostiene el feminismo y ha asumido el Estado. Porque el hombre es malo y la mujer buena, existen leyes como la LIVG. Asumir que se pueda castrar a niños es sólo asumir que el fin justifica los medios, nada más. Los principios por los que esta loca acaba concluyendo que la vía rápida es castrar a los niños son los principios del feminismo con los que el Estado ya ha empezado a promulgar leyes.

No hay que cargar las tintas sobre si a los niños hay que castrarlos o no, porque esa sólo es la consecuencia. Hay que denunciar las causas que llevan a esas consecuencias: la despreciablle ideología feminista que considera a los hombres malos, simplemente por el hecho de serlo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Jun 2019)

La tia pasa directamente al argumento "esto que me han hecho es illegal y tomare medidas legales" , gran cagada por su parte. No se como quedaria una hipotetica batalla legal, pero la politica y mediatica ya la ha perdido con esto.


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 Jun 2019)

JIBA dijo:


>



Recordar que estamos en la campaña de la Renta!! Ahí es donde se le puede dar bien a estos golfos satanistas.


----------



## Juanchufri (11 Jun 2019)

El movimiento de cabeza y la mirada alucinada con que remata sus palabras sin sentido dan una buena idea del ejemplar de orco.


----------



## mindugi (11 Jun 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Que esta tarada, no nos impida ver el problema real. El problema real es que el feminismo es lo que predica esta señora y el Estado y todos sus tentáculos (prensa, poñiticos, etc.) han asumido el discurso. Que a esta se le haya calentado la lengua y haya hablado de más, es lo menos
> 
> Observad que ella misma dice que la implantación de su matria es lo difícil (castración, etc.), pero que la matria es el sistema ideal. Y la matria se basa en la bondad de los valores femenimos frente a la maldad de los valores masculinos. Quitando las estridencias escandalosas de la castración, eso es lo verdaderamente peligroso de su discurso: el considerar malo y malvado al hombre y buena y bindadosa a la mujer, Y, eso señores, es lo que sostiene el feminismo y ha asumido el Estado. Porque el hombre es malo y la mujer buena, existen leyes como la LIVG. Asumir que se pueda castrar a niños es sólo asumir que el fin justifica los medios, nada más. Los principios por los que esta loca acaba concluyendo que la vía rápida es castrar a los niños son los principios del feminismo con los que el Estado ya ha empezado a promulgar leyes.
> 
> No hay que cargar las tintas sobre si a los niños hay que castrarlos o no, porque esa sólo es la consecuencia. Hay que denunciar las causas que llevan a esas consecuencias: la despreciablle ideología feminista que considera a los hombres malos, simplemente por el hecho de serlo.



El régimen es feminista, por ello busca feminizar a toda costa a la población masculina. La castración es un método extremo de feminización que requiere de una mutilación genital, inaceptable en el mundo civilizado. Por ello se emplean métodos de feminización más sutiles, principalmente mediante la subversión cultural, leyes discriminatorias, acoso psicológico al varón mediante la propaganda institucional y policial, amenazas de castración quirúrgica...

Aurelia Castradora y su séquito de charos empoderadas del PSOE bromean con extirpar testículos de menores como política de Estado, ¡delante de sus alumnos! Se regodea en la idea de un futuro país de eunucos sumisos a la casta feminista. Lo dice sin reparos porque esa casta feminista ya existe y confabula en torno al *criptomatriarcado. *El régimen se presenta como feminista-igualitario, cuando en realidad sus aspiraciones son matriarcales anti-hombre


----------



## Peritta (11 Jun 2019)

Ésta, decid el nombre o ponerles un mote, que a los vejetes se nos olvida y ésta tiene dos cargos con cierto mando: maestra de éso, sea ESO lo que sea pero la "o " es de obligatorio, y concejala si es que concejal -igual que concejalo- es una palabra machista,
aunque las machistas no son las palabras sino las personas. Las palabras lo que tienen, éso sí, es género. Si las disparatadas éstas confunden el género con el sexo será, supongo yo, porque estarán muy salidas; lo que debería hacer es dedicarse a enseñar ortografía, a los sunbjuntivos y a los verbos irregulares y a ampliarles el vocabulario a los que no tienen memoria.

Divino tesoro.

Sin embargo se pone a debatir cuando los debates siempre eran en filosofía. ¡Ah!, coño, que la filosofía la han quitado.

Joer.

Ya podía enseñar a Galdós, que bien cerca le tiene y sembrar el gusto por la lectura entre los jóvenes. Pues no, escribe ella los cuentos al revés y seguro que se los leerá aunque no quieran y hasta le quitará el gusto por la lectura a los pocos de esa edad que se asomen al negro sobre blanco, y menos en estos tiempos en los que la imagen es la reina entre las masas. Pero tres párrafos bien echaos valen lo que media película. Amos no jodan.

Menudo Gran Hermano Vip hacía yo con ésta, con la Elisa Beni, con la Irntzu Varela y algunas más que padeceréis ustedes porque yo no tengo Tv. Fijo que iba a tener mucha audiencia. Hala, a la pajarería, a posarse en la percha y aleccionarse unas a otras.






Tomate-chan dijo:


> _*Me importa una mierda tu beneplácito*. Dame los derechos y punto pelota, cómete tu moralina y tus cosas”, añadió.
> 
> Porque “*todo el que se los niegue es un grandísimo hijo de puta*. Vamos, que los hombres se doren en su propia salsa. Un desastre. Un desastre que elimine a los tíos… Y que queden poquitos, los mínimos. *Y allí empezará mi matria*”, concluyó. Porque su “matria” llegará, según sus propias palabras, gracias a “castrar a los niños nada más nacer”._
> 
> Esta mujer no esta para dar clase.



Verdulera.- Dícese de las mujeres que... éste es un foro anónimo ¿no?.

En cualquier caso para ser la de lengua tiene mu poquito vocabulario.



Petruska dijo:


> Sí, me he fijado
> 
> "SE NOS ACABÓ EL CUENTO"
> 
> encima de delirante, loca y mala pécora....esta tipa es una iletrada, no sabe ni expresarse, cae en su propia trampa, es idiota entre otras muchas cosas todas negativas.



Éso se le ha debido de escapar, pero ha cantado más que Carusso. No creo que los de la logia superior quieran cuentas con ella porque lo airea todo.



SPQR dijo:


> Los audios dan asquete del bueno, pero mirad la parte buena. Muestran la cara real del feminismo ese que sólo quiere la igualdad y lo que es justo y tal...
> 
> *Difundidlos, coño*. Que todo el mundo sepa de qué va esta gentuza en realidad.



Éso se hace con boots y otras herramientas informáticas señor. Por aquí somos cuatro gatillos y la mayoría en la Guardería. A Política no entran las masas que se asoman a este triste foro.

Ponga los pies en el suelo, haga el favor.




_________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (11 Jun 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo que nadie ha mencionado, es que OBLIGAR a sus alumnos a leer "El Cuento de la Criada" también es adoctrinamiento.
> 
> Contra 'El cuento de la criada' | Burbuja.info





___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## XD2 (11 Jun 2019)

Vuestro verdadero problema, el que os pone a todos al mismo nivel en majadería, ética e inteligencia a ella, es que jamás hablaríais de esto de abajo, y que jamás votaréis algo diferente porque (1) habéis sido adiestrados para jamás poder plantear no hacerlo, por idiotez máxima, por cobardía máxima, por amoralidad máxima (2) jamás aparecería un grupo que se saliera de verdad del sistema, porque hace falta mucho dinero y mucha cobertura que los medios comprados no darían.






Si elimináis eso de la ecuación, todos vuestros hilos están completamente vacíos. Siempre lo han estado. Y lo sabéis muy bien. Sois enfermos mentales voluntaria y conscientemente.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Jun 2019)

No hay feministas de verdad o de mentira...hay TDS LCS por igual.

El feminismo es un cáncer.


----------



## JMK (11 Jun 2019)

- La jurisprudencia del Tribunal Supremo y del Constitucional sobre el tema de las grabaciones expresa que si la grabación es realizada por una de las víctimas/participantes esta es perfectamente admisible. Me parece evidente que los alumnos son víctimas/participantes, así que eso de que la grabación es ilegal no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jun 2019)

la mano negra dijo:


> Este ser se va a atrincherar en el reducto circunstancial de perseguir legalmente a quien realizó la grabación de audio y difundió su terapia de choque lectiva para deformar las mentes de sus alumnos . No va a reconocer jamás que extirpar a un ser humano sus órganos sexuales por la fuerza es una aberración repugnante y un crimen gravísimo . No lo va a negar porque disfrutaría haciéndolo . Se le ve en la mirada . Ese es el fondo de todo este asunto y en ese fondo no va a entrar . Es un ser cargado de odio y maldad que odia a los hombres por el mero hecho de ser hombres.* Ella creía que la cosa no saldría del término del aula y sus alumnos tragarían con la humillación de escucharla sin poder hacer nada para defenderse *. Pero alguien ha tenido la valentía de grabar lo manifestado por este monstruo y publicarlo , comprometiéndose, dicha persona , a sufrir consecuencias legales negativas por ello. Y ahora , la fuerza punitiva del sistema legal español caerá sobre aquel que ha difundido la grabación furtiva en audio de esta invitación clara y directa a la perpetración de atrocidades . Pero ese mismo sistema legal no defenderá a la sociedad del enaltecimiento de la perpetración de dichas atrocidades.



Por eso mismo quiero ver, esos Gulags llamados Escuelas, arder.

Si hace falta un crowfunding, para pagarle el abogado mas hijo de puta que encontremos, al chaval que lo filtró, yo pongo pasta.


----------



## un mundo feliz (11 Jun 2019)

la mano negra dijo:


> El régimen secuestrará los audios e impedirá que puedan ser escuchados por el pueblo. Les dirá a los borregos que nada es lo que parece y que ha sido un caso de acoso a una profesora en el ejercicio de sus funciones lectivas y en uso de su libertad de cátedra. Pero los audios no se podrán escuchar. Habrá que conformarse con aceptar lo que nos digan los pastores. Y ya está.



Un poco tarde para secuestrarlos. Eso si, todo lo que no salga en los mass mierda será escuchado solamente por una minoria. O puede que no, y se distribuye masivamente por el guasap.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (11 Jun 2019)

Con los musulmanes moderados, esos que no existen


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jun 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Que esta tarada, no nos impida ver el problema real. *El problema real es que el feminismo es lo que predica esta señora y el Estado y todos sus tentáculos (prensa, poñiticos, etc.) han asumido el discurso.* Que a esta se le haya calentado la lengua y haya hablado de más, es lo menos
> 
> Observad que ella misma dice que la implantación de su matria es lo difícil (castración, etc.), pero que la matria es el sistema ideal. Y la matria se basa en la bondad de los valores femenimos frente a la maldad de los valores masculinos. Quitando las estridencias escandalosas de la castración, eso es lo verdaderamente peligroso de su discurso: el considerar malo y malvado al hombre y buena y bindadosa a la mujer, Y, eso señores, es lo que sostiene el feminismo y ha asumido el Estado. Porque el hombre es malo y la mujer buena, existen leyes como la LIVG. Asumir que se pueda castrar a niños es sólo asumir que el fin justifica los medios, nada más. Los principios por los que esta loca acaba concluyendo que la vía rápida es castrar a los niños son los principios del feminismo con los que el Estado ya ha empezado a promulgar leyes.
> 
> No hay que cargar las tintas sobre si a los niños hay que castrarlos o no, porque esa sólo es la consecuencia. Hay que denunciar las causas que llevan a esas consecuencias: la despreciablle ideología feminista que considera a los hombres malos, simplemente por el hecho de serlo.



Todo esto viene del Vaticano Progre, la ONU, fundado por su Papisa Hillary Clinton, en Pekín el año 1995...













Reorganizandose tras la debacle que supuso la caída del Muro de Berlín, y la desintegración de la URSS...


----------



## JMK (11 Jun 2019)

Sevilla: Una familia denuncia a cuatro profesoras por mofarse de su hija con autismo

Mira que curioso.

Aquí nadie se cuestiona la validez de la grabación. Y es exactamente la misma forma de proceder.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jun 2019)

JMK dijo:


> Sevilla: Una familia denuncia a cuatro profesoras por mofarse de su hija con autismo
> 
> Mira que curioso.
> 
> Aquí nadie se cuestiona la validez de la grabación. Y es exactamente la misma forma de proceder.



Lo que habría que hacer es grabar TODAS las clases, y que TODOS los padres tuvieran acceso, para controlar a esa gentuza llamada "maestros".


----------



## D4sser (11 Jun 2019)

Esta pirada se convertirá en la Juana la Borracha 2.0 como siga agitando el avispero  

Realmente da miedo ver a esas enfermas mentales de manicomio con algún tipo de cargo público o profesión que pueda afectar a algún ser humano


----------



## Cremilo (11 Jun 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Esta pirada se convertirá en la Juana la Borracha 2.0 como siga agitando el avispero
> 
> Realmente da miedo ver a esas enfermas mentales de manicomio con algún tipo de cargo público o profesión que pueda afectar a algún ser humano



Ya comenté en otro hilo que me recordaba a la infame Paqui Granados. Lástima que aquí no haya italianos por el medio....


----------



## D4sser (11 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


> Ya comenté en otro hilo que me recordaba a la infame Paqui Granados. Lástima que aquí no haya italianos por el medio....



Tú imagínate que te toca uno de esos monstruos como Gestapo Social para quitarte a los niños o de viogen. Pufff, no sé por qué se escriben novelas de terror existiendo ESO.


----------



## ESC (11 Jun 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> No sólo no hay arrepentimiento alguno sino que se ratifica en ello.
> Después anuncia el hecho delictivo de difundir su vomitivo discurso, en lo que se contradice, como si el delito fuera esa misma difusión y no ese deforme discurso en sí.
> 
> Alguna institución superior debe actuar sobre esta fanática feminista, no está capacitada para seguir dando clases de nada.
> ...



Claro que se ratifica en ello, es creyente de la religión "progresista". Cree que todo su tinglado ideológico está al servicio de hacer un "mundo mejor".

Es fe. Aquí se ha dejado de lado lo racional.


----------



## SPQR (11 Jun 2019)

¿Alguien tiene o puede enlazar los audios en formato mp3 para difundirlos via mensajeria instantanea?

Asias de hantebraso mis panas.


----------



## ESC (11 Jun 2019)

Criminal dijo:


> A Aurelia Vera la "castraniños" *HAY QUE ASESINARLA!* Y repito: HAY QUE *A-SE-SI-NAR-LA* Esto ya no se arregla con palabras ni multas, es necesario una purga de escoria mientras aún exista la posibilidad de salvar a nuestra población de estas alimañas hembristas.
> Y me suda la polla que la poli me lea, lo que acabo de escribir lo hice con PLENO CONOCIMIENTO DE CAUSA Y TODA LA INTENCIONALIDAD.



Esa es la reacción que se busca. Hay una maquinaria puesta al servicio de subvertir a las sociedades, ya que el conflicto violento nos ha enseñado que puede servir para consolidar ciertos poderes en el largo plazo.

Se quieren cargar las identidades nacionales, para ello, nada mejor crear un caos de mil pares de cojones a todos los niveles.

Montas una guerra civil, incluso. ¿Para qué sirve?, ¿Para acabar recluido cual Korea del Norte?. No es fácil montar un conflicto de esas características, la gente no es masoca.

Si uno no puede vencer en el terreno cultural (para eso se debe poder manipular a través de los medios) solamente le queda el plano físico y sin embargo esta es una percepción errónea, ya que para el "conspirador"/creyente en el progresismo el conflicto es positivo y el fin justifica los medios.

------------------------------------------------------------

No me creo su intencionalidad, el mensaje es contundente, apela usted a lo más primario. Ya que apela a lo más primario le recuerdo que su vida lo es.

No se joda la vida, caballero, tómeselo con calma que esto no va de acciones individuales que refuerzan las tesis de los creyentes en el "progresismo".

Tienen más que ganar del conflicto que usted, por eso se incentivan ciertos movimientos.


----------



## UNGERN (11 Jun 2019)

¿Quien realizó la grabación? Porque si han sido los niños creo que tienen 15 años y por lo tanto se les aplica la ley del menor que ya sabemos lo dura que es.

Lo que tiene que buscarse esta mujer es una buena asesora legal como Francisca Granados.







Uy, perdón por el error.


----------



## Criminal (11 Jun 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Esa es la reacción que se busca. Hay una maquinaria puesta al servicio de subvertir a las sociedades, ya que el conflicto violento nos ha enseñado que sirve para puede consolidar ciertos poderes en el largo plazo.
> 
> Se quieren cargar las identidades nacionales, para ello, nada mejor crear un caos de mil pares de cojones a todos los niveles.
> 
> ...



Entiendo su mesaje conforero, pero yo no soy pasivista y creo que la única forma de purgar el mal es usando activamente la fuerza, de manera contundente y decidida; al precio que sea y hasta el final, cueste lo que cueste y caiga quien caiga.
Esta gentuza progre degenerada es extremadamente cobarde y se les aterroriza muy facilmente; más aún, el soporte popular que tienen es frágil porque son NPC's cuya convicción depende de un contínuo refuerzo de la presión mediática aderezado con sobornos tangibles. Es enormemente trágico y muy triste, pero esto solamente puede arreglarse con un baño de sangre selectivo contra las cabezas organizativas, ideológicas y logísticas.
Saludos


----------



## ESC (11 Jun 2019)

Criminal dijo:


> Entiendo su mesaje conforero, pero yo no soy pasivista y creo que la única forma de purgar el mal es usando activamente la fuerza, de manera contundente y decidida; al precio que sea y hasta el final, cueste lo que cueste y caiga quien caiga.
> Esta gentuza progre degenerada es extremadamente cobarde y se les aterroriza muy facilmente; más aún, el soporte popular que tienen es frágil porque son NPC's cuya convicción depende de un contínuo refuerzo de la presión mediática aderezado con sobornos tangibles. Es enormemente trágico y muy triste, pero esto solamente puede arreglarse con un baño de sangre selectivo contra las cabezas organizativas, ideológicas y logísticas.
> Saludos



Ummmm.

Entiendo lo que dice, mi problema es que valoro cierta mano detrás del "progresismo" que solo busca consolidar ciertos poderes y me es imposible ir a la raíz. ¿Qué conseguimos ofuscándonos ante la última aberración feminista?.

Esos poderes en verdad nacen de nuestras necesidades, de ahí la encrucijada en la que nos encontramos a nivel mundial.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Siento envidia de los Chinos. Precisamente al incluir la "contradicción inherente" en su discurso filosófico son capaces de conjugar mejor que nosotros ciertos principios. Tienen una identidad nacional a prueba de bombas mientras nosotros ahondamos en divisiones artificiales a nivel interno.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Todo lo que rodea al feminismo se ha tornado en revanchismo, castración y agitación.

Yo también puedo tener pensamientos como el suyo, también me caliento.

Joder, sea frío.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Critica la pasividad en vez de criticar la falta de inteligencia para solventar la coyuntura sistémica actual.

Hay leyes de odio, le pueden multar por lo que escribe, pueden solicitar su ip. Perro ladrador poco mordedor...

------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"solamente puede arreglarse con un baño de sangre selectivo contra las cabezas organizativas, ideológicas y logísticas."_

Falso, esto se arregla sugiriendo otro modelo organizativo, ideológico y logístico. Mientras continuemos con el vigente otros ocuparán dicho lugar.

Al menos desde mi punto de vista. No estoy en posesión de la verdad y ciertamente hemos llevado la conversación a un punto que me supera.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Con declaraciones como esa lo único que va a conseguir es que chapen el foro. Lo cual me jodería ya que para mi es una válvula de escape.

Este foro puede ser un canal positivo.


----------



## nelsoncito (11 Jun 2019)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Aquí hay varias cosas:
> 
> - Usar una grabación tomada sin su consentimiento para acusarla de algo es ilegal.
> - No obstante ella reconoce que el contenido es cierto y se ratifica en sus declaraciones.
> ...



Qué coño va a ser ilegal, payaso.

La tipa está en un centro público dando una clase pública de asistencia obligatoria para los alumnos. Es absolutamente legal grabar el contenido, sobre todo si es para probar un delito tan grave.


----------



## DOBERMAN (11 Jun 2019)

Es necesario un MeToo de alumnos víctimas del adoctrinamiento feminazi.


----------



## capitan anchoa (11 Jun 2019)

Yo ya lo predije, al final hasta pondrán una calle con su nombre.


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Jun 2019)

mindugi dijo:


> El régimen es feminista, por ello busca feminizar a toda costa a la población masculina. La castración es un método extremo de feminización que requiere de una mutilación genital, inaceptable en el mundo civilizado. Por ello se emplean métodos de feminización más sutiles, principalmente mediante la subversión cultural, leyes discriminatorias, acoso psicológico al varón mediante la propaganda institucional y policial, amenazas de castración quirúrgica...
> 
> Aurelia Castradora y su séquito de charos empoderadas del PSOE bromean con extirpar testículos de menores como política de Estado, ¡delante de sus alumnos! Se regodea en la idea de un futuro país de eunucos sumisos a la casta feminista. Lo dice sin reparos porque esa casta feminista ya existe y confabula en torno al *criptomatriarcado. *El régimen se presenta como feminista-igualitario, cuando en realidad sus aspiraciones son matriarcales anti-hombre



Los que de verdad manejan los hilos de toda esta gentuza, esa élite financiera internacional supremacista que se ayuda como una "sola raza", han emponderado a la mujer a través del feminismo radical como vía para destruir la civilización occidental bajo el dominio del hombre blanco que en el pasado más de una vez los ha puesto en su sitio a esa gentuza.

Las feministas son un instrumento. No se han enterado de la misa la mitad. Cuando esa civilización occidental de raíces cristianas y blanca desaparezca, los que mandan impondrán su tiranía manu militari...., y saben obviamente que NO serán las mujeres las que puedan frenarla.
Desde cuándo un ejercito femenino ha ganado ni una sola guerra en la Historia??.
Son pan comido para dichas élites. Ahora simplemente le están haciendo el trabajo sucio de destrucción de los cimientos de la civilización.

Además, que no son más tontas porque no entrenan. En dicho futuro, cuando la sociedad occidental tal y como la hemos conocido desaparezca y en Europa se implante el Islam,..., tanto las feministas como los de la lgtbihjklmnetc, ambos profundamente proinmigracionistas, serán elementos prescindibles …. que habrán cavado su propia tumba, ….., no sin antes haber cumplido el objetivo por el cual "la élite" los emponderó, que no es otro que destruir esa sociedad occidental de raíces cristianas y blanca.


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Jun 2019)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Qué coño va a ser ilegal, payaso.
> 
> La tipa está en un centro público dando una clase pública de asistencia obligatoria para los alumnos. Es absolutamente legal grabar el contenido, sobre todo si es para probar un delito tan grave.



Eso no es así.

La grabación sin permiso de la interesada o sin control judicial no se puede utilizar para atacarla, aunque sí para defenderse.

En este caso, lo que pueden hacer los alumnos es prescindir de la grabación y denunciar lo que dijo la profesora. Si varios se ratifican en su declaración, puede tener validez.

¿Usted por qué cree que en las zonas videovigiladas se ponen carteles indicándolo de forma ostentosa? Pues porque si no los ponen, las pruebas obtenidas mediante esas cámaras pueden no ser válidas.

Las grabaciones y la vigilancia son un asunto muy serio, y al ser susceptibles de manipulación, su alcance probatorio es limitado. Independientemente de la gravedad del delito que puedan probar.


----------



## nelsoncito (11 Jun 2019)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Eso no es así.
> 
> La grabación sin permiso de la interesada o sin control judicial no se puede utilizar para atacarla, aunque sí para defenderse.
> 
> ...



Cállate, payaso, que ni tienes ni puta idea de lo que rebuznas. ¿Qué otra cosa están haciendo los alumnos que defenderse de una maltratadora que los quiere mutilar? Pareces tonto. En cualquier empresa por ejemplo son válidas las grabaciones siempre que se esté hablando de temas laborales y no personales. Aquí se está dando una clase y hay un delito como una catedral. A ver si te crees que la Ley está para proteger a esa mierda delincuente


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Jun 2019)

Hace siglos quemaban a las brujas, ¿tendría relacion con cosas como esta o nada que ver?


----------



## Cremilo (11 Jun 2019)

Gubelkian dijo:


> ¿Usted por qué cree que en las zonas videovigiladas se ponen carteles indicándolo de forma ostentosa? Pues porque si no los ponen, las pruebas obtenidas mediante esas cámaras pueden no ser válidas.



Eso es por protección de datos y del derecho a la intimidad. No soy jurista, pero no es lo mismo instalar un sistema de grabación sistemática e indiscriminada que una grabación puntual para denunciar un delito.


----------



## mindugi (11 Jun 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Tú imagínate que te toca uno de esos monstruos como Gestapo Social para quitarte a los niños o de viogen. Pufff, no sé por qué se escriben novelas de terror existiendo ESO.



Participaré en el el futuro hilo de narrativa charil. El demonio de Lilith se manifiesta. La lengua de víbora de la charo derroída hechiza a los estudiantes. En silencio todxs la escuchan:
"¡Eunucos de la Matria! De rodillas: besad la chirla del Santo Coño"
Todos los castratti obedecen. Salvo uno de ellos...
Un grito amazónico irrumpe el sepulcral silencio. 
"Machirulo!! Que lo castren!! Por la gloria del santo coño!"
El joven no se amedrenta y saca un puñal de su cinturon de castidad. Amenazante proclama:.... lo que diga el forero de abajo


----------



## duolipo (11 Jun 2019)

Ablación del clítoris para estas degeneradas YA.


----------



## nelsoncito (11 Jun 2019)

duolipo dijo:


> Ablación del clítoris para estas degeneradas YA.



Hay que meterles el miedo en el cuerpo a estas pervertidas. La ablación es poco castigo, yo le caparía los ovarios y se los haría tragar delante de la clase. Las carcajadas están garantizadas.


----------



## D4sser (11 Jun 2019)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Eso no es así.
> 
> La grabación sin permiso de la interesada o sin control judicial no se puede utilizar para atacarla, aunque sí para defenderse.
> 
> En este caso, lo que pueden hacer los alumnos es prescindir de la grabación y denunciar lo que dijo la profesora. Si varios se ratifican en su declaración, puede tener validez.




El florero tiene razón, pero falta completar: SI HAY caso, ya se puede usar como una prueba MÁS.

Y puede haber caso conque uno de los alumnos DENUNCIE; luego llaman a alguno más de testigo y ESTÁ HECHO. 

Se agradecen las cuñas legales de la gente que controle, pero hay que decirlo todo


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> No hay feministas de verdad o de mentira...hay TDS LCS por igual.
> 
> El feminismo es un cáncer.



Es como lo de musulmán extremista y musulmán moderado....


----------



## Sapere_Aude (12 Jun 2019)

Dejar a los niños con completos deconocidos tiene estas consecuencias. ¿Cuándo os va a entrar en la cabeza que es una terrible idea? 

Enviado desde mi XT1021 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cremilo (12 Jun 2019)

Aurelia no está sola. 

*DESCONTEXTUALIZAN grabaciones de otras PROFESORAS cuando DEBATÍAN con alumnos sobre un LIBRO (VÍDEO)*


----------



## Cremilo (13 Jun 2019)

Este es forero, ¿no?


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jun 2019)

Así es el "cheque escolar" que plantea Vox para "despolitizar la educación" | Burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (13 Jun 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Esa es la reacción que se busca. Hay una maquinaria puesta al servicio de subvertir a las sociedades, ya que el conflicto violento nos ha enseñado que puede servir para consolidar ciertos poderes en el largo plazo.
> 
> Se quieren cargar las identidades nacionales, para ello, nada mejor crear un caos de mil pares de cojones a todos los niveles.
> 
> ...



Divide et impera. Siglos de historia lo validan.


----------



## ESC (13 Jun 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Divide et impera. Siglos de historia lo validan.



Siendo simplista podríamos decir que el período aperturista toca a su fin y estamos de lleno en el punto de inflexión.

Como ciudadano de a pie es un proceso demasiado estimulante para el cerebro, siento vértigo ante la magnitud de los acontecimientos.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me imagino ser un apátrida, poseedor de acciones de bancos centrales por el mundo, con un patrimonio diversificado.

Los estados son solo otra herramienta a mi disposición para jugar con ellos. Consigo que se rijan bajo una moneda deuda (sistema altamente inestable ex profeso) , consigo que se rijan por unas reglas tácitas conjuntas, fomento su aperturismo y a posteriori, cuando hayan efectuado cierto proceso de convergencia (El necesario, digamos). Dejo que mi sistema deuda se descontrole (como no podría ser de otra forma) para provocar conflicto entre los propios países.

El ariete de dicho proceso ha sido EEUU, no es un peón, es la reina pero sigue siendo sacrificable. 

Si se enfrentan entre ellos culpo al propio concepto de nación.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que alguien desmonte esta tesis y me señale como conspiranoico, por favor.

PIdo disculpas por llevar el hilo a otros aparentes derroteros. Pero el objetivo final consiste en consolidar el sistema bancario a través de unificar a los estados y si hace falta una tercera guerra mundial bienvenida sea.

Enfrentar por sexos, enfrentar a los países, enfrentar por preferencias sexuales, enfrentar en clave racial, enfrentar a empresarios y trabajadores, enfrentar a liberales contra estatalistas, enfrentar una supuesta izquierda contra la derecha.

Enfrentar para fusionar. No puede haber fusión sin dicho proceso. Cuando más agitemos, mejor.


----------



## Adriano_ (13 Jun 2019)

Que le coeten a ella el clitoris a ver si le hace tanta gracia 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Siendo simplista podríamos decir que el período aperturista toca a su fin y estamos de lleno en el punto de inflexión.
> 
> Como ciudadano de a pie es un proceso demasiado estimulante para el cerebro, siento vértigo ante la magnitud de los acontecimientos.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero viendo las extravagancias de 'la izquierda' ¿no es esperable una derroición controlada de esta para imponer un Estado común fascista? y no me negará que las locuras de esta gente ya sobrepasa el absurdo y cae de lleno en lo hilarante, pues pese a que sabemos lo grave que es todo esto, cuesta contenerse en ocasiones. Y ese Estado fascista totalitario, armado del odio popular hacia moros, gitanos, 'latinos' y demás, bien podrá ejecutar una múltiple guerra de exterminio contra ellos cuando llegue el momento. Por aquello de los recursos y tal, ya sabe.

Y me da pereza extenderme más. Estas cosas son para hablarlas de viva voz, en privado y acompañadas de un buen whisky.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (14 Jun 2019)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, pero viendo las extravagancias de 'la izquierda' ¿no es esperable una derroición controlada de esta para imponer un Estado común fascista? y no me negará que las locuras de esta gente ya sobrepasa el absurdo y cae de lleno en lo hilarante, pues pese a que sabemos lo grave que es todo esto, cuesta contenerse en ocasiones. Y ese Estado fascista totalitario, armado del odio popular hacia moros, gitanos, 'latinos' y demás, bien podrá ejecutar una múltiple guerra de exterminio contra ellos cuando llegue el momento. Por aquello de los recursos y tal, ya sabe.
> 
> Y me da pereza extenderme más. Estas cosas son para hablarlas de viva voz, en privado y acompañadas de un buen whisky.



No es ningún absurdo. Son las consecuencias lógicas de la deriva moderna. Una vez que estableces ciertas premisas como ciertas (el animalismo darwinista, el patriarcado, el progreso, el humanismo liberal masónico, etc.) es sólo cuestión de tiempo llegar a estas situaciones. Veremos cada vez más cosas como estas en el futuro y cada vez más aberrantes. Hold tight.


----------



## SPQR (15 Jun 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene o puede enlazar los audios en formato mp3 para difundirlos via mensajeria instantanea?
> 
> Asias de hantebraso mis panas.



Los he encontrado, con transcripción y todo, gracias al juez Francisco Serrano. Se uega difusión.





Excelente comentario en uno de los videos:

Jorge A. Fernández De Los Ríos
Es un caso "de manual" de: 
- Adoctrinamiento político en el aula; 

- Abuso de autoridad docente; 

- Maltrato psicológico a menores; 

- Discurso hembrista (odio y fobia a los hombres, y supremacismo femenino);

- Estigmatización de los varones como "los malos de la Historia de la Humanidad" y como "seres peligrosos y una amenaza en potencia para las mujeres";

- Estigmatización de las mujeres como "víctimas" y las "buenas, puras e inocentes"; 

- Segregación curricular en base al sexo (que atenta contra el principio de coeducación), donde a las alumnas se les enseña a no ser maltratadas (derecho a ser respetadas) y a los alumnos a no ser maltratadores (obligación de respetar), pero en ningún momento se deja claro que el respeto es un derecho y una obligación de todas las personas (lo que sería coeducar); 

- Apología del odio y en contra de los DD.HH.;

- Fomento de una autoimagen y autoestima negativa ligada al género entre los alumnos (lo cual es un factor que aumenta el riesgo de fracaso escolar y el riesgo de indefensión ante el maltrato);

- Fomento entre las alumnas de prejuicios hembristas, y de miedo y odio a los hombres (incluido sus compañeros de clase varones), lo cual dificulta relaciones sanas;

- Fomento entre las alumnas de una sensación de superioridad moral frente a los hombres (incluido sus compañeros) que solo fomenta el super ego y el narcisismo, que son factores de riesgo de desarrollar conductas discriminatorias y maltratadoras;

- Y no sigo más por falta de tiempo...
Hace 2 días


----------



## SPQR (15 Jun 2019)

Difundid, coño.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (15 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


>



A-C-O-J-O-N-A-N-T-E


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 Jun 2019)

Bill Boss dijo:


> A-C-O-J-O-N-A-N-T-E



no es ella (creo)


----------



## Cremilo (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## SPQR (19 Jun 2019)

Cremilo dijo:


>



Acojonante. Pero lo van a pagar.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Jun 2019)

Esto es increíble, profesores de todo tipo han dicho cosas muchos menos aberrantes pero politicamente incorrectas y les han linchado mediáticamente, seguro que hay jurisprudencia. ¿Esta no sabe que si uno interviene puede grabar la conversación? A ver si se demuestra que el personal está harto y se monta una buena ofensiva judicial contra esta tiparracha.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Jun 2019)




----------



## Joaquim (22 Jul 2021)

Felicidades Aurelia Cortapitos, el gobierno de España ya usa tu concepto de "matria".....

Yolanda Díaz insta a cambiar PATRIA por MATRIA | Burbuja.info

De los inventores del "elles" ... proximamente "matria" | Burbuja.info 

Jijiji los rojos dicen matria en lugar de patria, que tontos son jijiji... | Burbuja.info

Podemos debemos eliminar la Patria por la Matria | Burbuja.info

Los catalanes estamos dispuestos a explorar el concepto "Matria" en sustitución al de "Patria" | Burbuja.info

Tezanos ve demanda de un Estado 'matria' porque es "cuidador" frente a la "autoridad" de 'patria' | Burbuja.info


----------



## Cremilo (14 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Felicidades Aurelia Cortapitos, el gobierno de España ya usa tu concepto de "matria".....
> 
> Yolanda Díaz insta a cambiar PATRIA por MATRIA | Burbuja.info
> 
> ...




La matria es una cosa _chulísima_.


----------

